# Films -> Ipod mais Itunes n'accepte pô !



## MamZeLLe (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien converti les films dont je souhaite visionner sur mon Ipod 80GB mais Itunes ne les accepte pas lorsque j'essaie de les glisser dans la bibliothèque  

Je n'ai trouvé sur le forum que des convertisseurs de fichiers mais pas de soluce concernant mon pbm

Merci de m'aider  :love:
Mamzelle Véro


----------



## asticotboy (7 Juillet 2008)

Salut.

Tu es sûre de les avoir converti au bon format ?


----------



## fandipod (7 Juillet 2008)

je te conseil d'utiliser free vidéo converter et l'encoder en 16:9 et en taille 640*360!c'est un super logiciel gratuit en plus!!!!


----------



## asticotboy (7 Juillet 2008)

Si tu es sur PC, essaie videora ipod converter je m'en sers pour mettre des films sur mon iphone. Ca fonctionne très bien (uniquement pour PC je crois)


----------



## fandipod (7 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas super videroa ipod converter.... Moi j'arrive pas à l'installer si tu pouvais me guider je veux bien !!! Merci


----------



## asticotboy (7 Juillet 2008)

Il me semble qu'il n'est compatible qu'avec windows, et si, il est très bien.

Pour l'installer, ce n'est pas compliqué, il suffit de le telecharger via le lien mis plus haut. Ensuite pour s'en servir rien de plus, tout est expliqué avec des captures d'écran et des flèches (même si c'est en anglais, tu comprendras).


----------



## fandipod (12 Juillet 2008)

Beh écoute moi j'ai encodé un film avec et il n'y a pas une superbe qualité d'image pourrais-tu m'indiquer les préférences merci


----------



## asticotboy (14 Juillet 2008)

Tout dépend des règlages que tu fais.


----------



## fandipod (15 Juillet 2008)

Beh je voudrais bien que tu me donnes les réglages optimaux!!!!!!!!!!


Merci


Fandipod


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2008)

Les réglages dépendent de ta source et du type de films. Fais des essais.


----------



## Macbeth (15 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part je conseillerais plutôt Isquint. il te propose d'ailleurs d'importer lui même ton film sur itunes.


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Problème je suis pas encore sur mac!!!! Dommage!!!!!!!

Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------



## Jerem1140 (17 Juillet 2008)

Je te conseille d'utiliser Unlimited Video for iPod/iPhone... super logiciel gratuit et très bonne qualité !!!!!

Voici le lien http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche211376-unlimited-video-for-ipod-iphone.html


----------



## Kellerman (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,le format de ton film doit être en MPEG , Il y a un logiciel que j'utilise qui s'appelle Iphone converter Mais sa marche aussi pour les Ipod 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Petira (21 Juillet 2008)

perso j'utilise IVC! C'est ggeniale pour mon itouch je met en 640*360! Qualiter optimale!!!!

Voilà


----------



## Petira (21 Juillet 2008)

vive l'ipod touch!!!vive ivc


----------



## fandipod (21 Juillet 2008)

Moi je fais pareil avec freee video converter et c'est génial!!!!!!! Vive Apple!!

Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------

